
Original vision of Bitcoin - oleganza
http://blog.oleganza.com/post/145248960618/original-vision-of-bitcoin
======
bamb0u
rulers would have their faces printed on gold coins because it was (and kinda
still is with bills) one of the best promotional medium: it ensures that
everybody know the face of their dear ruler and unconsciously accept it
because it is printed upon every fucking shekkel they pass around.

